# Help Selling Musical Instruments



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I wanted to put this out there in the hope that it may help a fellow 2Cooler. 

Last year my girlfriend's father passed away and she inherited a few musical instruments. He played in the Houston Symphony so you can imagine the qaulity and value of some of the instruments she inherited. I was referred to an individual by the name of Aric who is an instructor at the HCC Performing Arts Center.

We did not know Aric from Adam but, he had sold some instruments for a colleague's late husband who was a jazz musician. Anyway, we turned the instruments over to him and immediately he was able to sell one of the guitars to a buyer in Japan. I mentioned this because he is very well connected.

Recently, he was able to sell the bass violin for several thousand dollars. This instrument was in his possession for almost a year.

So for what it is worth, if you need help selling high end instruments shoot me a pm and I can share his information with you.

Peace!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting your offer. Gotta beautiful acoustic that would be a real good buy for someone looking for handmade guitar. Money tight in bad economy, though. Unable to post pics. Thanks for generous offer... sent you a pm.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Forgive my bad manners... Condolences to you and your girlfriend for her father's passing... RIP.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

No worries and thanks, I sent Aric's info to you via pm.


----------

